

Using Redis as a Frontend Cache for WordPress - JimWestergren
http://www.jimwestergren.com/wordpress-with-redis-as-a-frontend-cache/

======
JimWestergren
I got the execution time down to 0.00256 seconds with Redis + Nginx + PHP-FPM
+ APC + Cloudflare.

